

Ask HN: Do you buy digital goods? - philippnagel

By goods I refer to basically anything than can be bought and exists digitally (music, steam games, etc.)<p>How high are your spendings? How often do you buy said goods?
======
DatRoyce
I generally buy steam games but ONLY when they are on sale..

Steam over charges for games and then puts them on huge "sales" that are
really what they should be..

